# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  Important Notice From VolcanoBox Team = Please Register your Box Before 1st-Aug-2013

## salihmob

Hello, 
 This is Very Important Notice from VolcanoBox Team,  
 Please Register your box here 
CLICK HERE TO REGISTER YOUR BOX !! 
You must Fill all details Correctly. you have to register your box  Before 1st-Aug-2013. If not registred all box will be block from the  1st-Aug-2013, 
 How to register ?  
 Click on this link  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
VolcanoBox Registration & Resellers & Prices  
 there is 7 Questions which you have to Answer correctly  
 These are Questions and Answers you have fill like this. This is  Example !! you have to Write your OWN Details Correctly. Before Submit  Please Read it Twice !! 
All Bold sentence are Questions.  
Please Write VolcanoBox Serial Number  
 xxx-xxx-xxx ( Plug your box, open Volcanbox software, copy & Paste your serial number here int his box ) 
Please Write Your Gsmhosting Forum User Name  
 Faisal_Computer 
Please Write Your Email address  
 your email address 
Please Write Your Country Name  
 Pakistan 
Please Write Name Of Your Reseller  
 Iqbal Communication  
Please Write Telephone Number Of Your Reseller  
 0333xxxxxx 
Please Write On What Price you Bought VolcanoBox 
 Please Write Amount in your Local Currency 
10500 
 I request again Please Register your box before 01-08-13. after that we  will Block All Unregistered boxes and we will not responsible for that  !! don't worry Reregistration will not take more than 1 min. Do not  Enter Your Details Twice !!! You have to Answer all of 7 Questions !! 
 You don't have to Write your details here in  
 forum !! you must USE THIS
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

تم حبيبي 
جزاك الله خيرا  
VolcanoBox Registration & Resellers & Prices
Thanks you for  Registration

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على المتابعة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

يسلمو حبيبى ولما نشترى نسجل
بارك الله فيك صالح

----------


## راشدمحمد

ياتري ماذا بعد التسجيل وهل لتأخيرالتحديثات هذه المرة علاقةبالتسجيل؟ اسئلة ومخاوف نتمنى ان تاتى بخير

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

> ياتري ماذا بعد التسجيل وهل لتأخيرالتحديثات هذه المرة علاقةبالتسجيل؟ اسئلة ومخاوف نتمنى ان تاتى بخير

 هدا جوابهم في الهوسينغ اخي   

> *most important are sn and reseller name and price... Over 700 box already registered. No matter what resseler you put.* *
> once again is 18 month we are giving 1 or 2 updates per week. A lot of  people would ask an activation... We only ask a registration... I dont  understand where is the problem...*

  

> *it takes 2 min to register. Why would this be a problem to do so? 
> There is no reason to give, just we need our user database. Some very  very good news will come soon. So we need to get all users data.*

----------


## راشدمحمد

*very  very good news will come soon.نقول إن شاءالله- -بارك الله فيك وكل الشكر للاهتمام الزائد والمتابعة اللصيقة -تمنياتى بدوام التقدم والازدهار ومرةاخري الف شكر *

----------


## ابوهاله

جزاكم الله حير

----------


## ahmedhessin2

شكرا لك على المتابعة

----------


## ستارالعراق

بارك الله فيك

----------

